
APOD: A Crumbling Layered Hill on Mars - otoolep
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap161005.html
======
otoolep
[http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1610/MurrayButte_CuriosityKr...](http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1610/MurrayButte_CuriosityKremer_2329.jpg)
for the full resolution pic.

